# Stargate SG-1



## e.Blackstar (May 15, 2005)

Hey hey, are there any other Stargate nerds out there?


----------



## Talierin (May 15, 2005)

*bangs head on desk* we got my dad the first season on dvd, and that's all I've been watching all week


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 15, 2005)

Talierin said:


> *bangs head on desk* we got my dad the first season on dvd, and that's all I've been watching all week



Ah, the token and clandestine *bangs head on desk* greeting known to Stargate fans the world over.


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 15, 2005)

Talierin said:


> we got my dad the first season on dvd, and that's all I've been watching all week


 Oh! I so want that! I started watching in the middle of the fourth season, and though I've seen the first three episodes, I need to see the rest of seasons 1, 2, 3, and 4.   

Last night's (syndicated here on CBS) was The Lost City, part 1. Oh, it was so good! Bra'tac-"Has Hammond of Texas fallen in battle?" rotfl!

Even better...O'NEILL: You are so shallow.

JACKSON: (Drops his orange) Oh Please! Teal'c's like one of the deepest people I know. He's so deep. Come on! Tell em how deep you are. You'll be lucky if you understand this. (Smiling and giddy)

TEAL'C:My depth is immaterial to this conversation.

JACKSON: (Excitedly, obviously drunk) Oh!! See?

O'NEILL: No more beer for you.


----------



## Hammersmith (May 21, 2005)

Ja'far! KREEEG!!!![/fanboy]

If that's not the funniest and possibly greatest television program around, I'm a slightly shrivelled apple from the Democratic Republic of Congo.


----------



## Talierin (May 21, 2005)

Well, I don't know about that..... Battlestar Galatica is up there too on my list as far as sci fi goes, and then there's Lost and Alias and CSI


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 21, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Ja'far! KREEEG!!!!



 Hah...Ja'far kreeeg indeed. It's Jaffa, my dear Hammersmith. And Kree. No G. hmph.  


 I'm such a nerd.


----------



## Hammersmith (May 22, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> Hah...Ja'far kreeeg indeed. It's Jaffa, my dear Hammersmith. And Kree. No G. hmph.
> 
> 
> I'm such a nerd.


 
Well, I tried  . But I guess I'm not as cool as I thought I was.

*Weeps bitterly*


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 22, 2005)

Oh, it's okay. Poor 'smith.  *hug*


----------



## Arlina (May 23, 2005)

SG-1 is the best ever!! My dad has all but the latest season on dvds!! That's like what...seven seasons that we own!! Teal'c looks so funny know with hair...it's scary!!

GO SG-1!! I actually prefere sg-1 over the Atlantis


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 4, 2005)

HI!!!  

I thought this might be a fun post, I found it in my wanderings... (from 'messed up pictures', Bag End)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v729/pendragon2008/fsmp4.jpg

*hehehe* You like?

I can't say I've seen EVERY SHOW, but if it's on...   

Atlantis is good, but my fav. is still SG-1


----------



## Arlina (Jun 5, 2005)

That picture is the cutest thing ever!!

Yeah...I haven't seen all the eps either, but when it does come on, I enjoy watching it...

Atlantis scares me...but that's because I probably don't understand it because I haven't seen many of the eps...maybe like half of two of them....

=^.^=


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 6, 2005)

They aren't to bad... 

And I LOVE THAT FACE!!! =^.^= TOO COOL!!!


----------



## Arlina (Jun 6, 2005)

Well...like I said...I haven't seen many of those eps!! 

Which is your favorite ep of SG-1? I love the one where O'Neill is stuck in a time warp or something like that and he keeps repeating the same moments over and over again, and he doesn't different things each time, and eventually he kiss Carter...it was just so funny!!

=^.^= it's my lill kitty face...but a lot of people seem to use it for different reasons...


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 6, 2005)

Arlina said:


> Well...like I said...I haven't seen many of those eps!!
> 
> Which is your favorite ep of SG-1? I love the one where O'Neill is stuck in a time warp or something like that and he keeps repeating the same moments over and over again, and he doesn't different things each time, and eventually he kiss Carter...it was just so funny!!


 
Easily my favourite as well. Golfing through the Stargate is unforgettable. Other great moments are when O'Neill describes Hammond as "a teddy bear" or when Tilk proudly boasts of how many times he has seen Star Wars. Or of course the continual "Murray" joke...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 6, 2005)

It would be hard to say, but yes, that's definitely one of my favs!!!

umm, let's see... *arg* I can't think of any right now...! I'll let you know later I guess... 

-------------------
I'm on the top of page two!!! cool!!! *hehe*


----------



## Arlina (Jun 6, 2005)

Well of course you got to love that O'Neill calls Teal'c's symbiote Junior and always thanks Junior for saving Teal'c during some eps!! ^^


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jun 6, 2005)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> HI!!!
> 
> I thought this might be a fun post, I found it in my wanderings... (from 'messed up pictures', Bag End)
> 
> ...



my sister maked that


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 6, 2005)

REALY!!! TOO COOL!!!  

I just thought it would be good on this!


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 11, 2005)

Ooh! I love SG-1!!! Sadly, I don't have cable, so I don't get to watch it very often... Only on occasions when I go over to my dad's. That's not very often 

Was anyone else really sad when Martouf died? I liked him!


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 11, 2005)

Elorendil said:


> Was anyone else really sad when Martouf died? I liked him!


I was happy. Muscling in on Colonel O'Neill's girl!


----------



## celebnaurwen (Jun 11, 2005)

Oooh...I'm trying to restrain myself...*twitches*

I love Martouf. He was such a sweety, and it saddens me that he couldn't even get a good death without the focus becoming Sam and Jack. Not even gonna go there about the "Jack's girl" part. 

I liked Window of Opportunity, (the time loop one ) but my favorite ep. is Unnatural Selection. Fifth is such a sweety, and it honestly makes me cry when Sam breaks her promise to him. And you KNOW he's going to come back ticked off. I love eps. like that that make you think. Like who is more morally culpable: Jack, because it's ultimately his order, even though he was doing something he thought was right, or Sam, who was following orders but still chose to do something she knew was wrong? Ach, I love it.


----------



## celebnaurwen (Sep 5, 2005)

I made a couple more crossovers today...






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v729/pendragon2008/PSs009.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v729/pendragon2008/PSs011.jpg

Source pics from these sites:

http://www.nightly-whispers.com/lotr/main.php
http://stargate-sg1.hu/


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 5, 2005)

ha ha I love your genius Kay!


----------

